# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  أسرع إلى هذا الدواء !!

## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*أسرع إلى هذا الدواء 
*
*إني أشكو من مرض خطير .. ينهك روحي .. ويفتك بي فتكاً .. بدأت مشكلتي بغواية ..واليوم وقعت في شراكه .. أريد دواء لهذا المرض ..**هذا صوت نسمعه يجلجل بداخلنا بين حين وآخر حين نراجع نوايانا ونعرضها على محك الإخلاص لله ..**:
**أيها القارئ الكريم : ذكر بعض العلماء أن أسباب ضعف الإخلاص يرجع إلى ثلاثة أمور هي :*:*أولاً : حبُ لذةِ المدح والحمد من الناس .**ثانياً : الفرارُ من ألمِ ذم الناس وقدحهم .**ثالثاً : الطمعُ فيما أيدي الناس .**وعلاج هذه الآفة حمانا الله وإياكم منها يكون بتناول هذه الأدوية في اليوم مراراً حسب حالة مرضه :*:*الدواء الأول : أن يستحضر العبدُ الوعيدَ الواردَ في النصوصِ الشرعيةِ المتعلقة بالرياء، وأليمَ عقابِ الخالقِ عز وجل عليه: ومن ذلك ما جاء في مسند الإمام أحمد عَنْ مَحْمُودِ بْنِ لَبِيدٍ -رضي الله عنه- أنه قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : (( إِنَّ أَخْوَفَ مَا أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ الشِّرْكُ الْأَصْغَرُ . قَالُوا: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، وَمَا الشِّرْكُ الْأَصْغَرُ ؟ قَالَ: الرِّيَاءُ، إِنَّ اللَّهَ -تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى- يَقُولُ يَوْمَ تُجَازَى الْعِبَادُ بِأَعْمَالِهِمْ : اذْهَبُوا إِلَى الَّذِينَ كُنْتُمْ تُرَاءُونَ بِأَعْمَالِكُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا، فَانْظُرُوا هَلْ تَجِدُونَ عِنْدَهُمْ جَزَاءً )). وفي حديث عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ الذي أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- : ((مَنْ سَمَّعَ سَمَّعَ اللَّهُ بِهِ ، وَمَنْ رَاءَى رَاءَى اللَّهُ بِهِ )) وقال العلماء في شرح هذا الحديث : "مَعْنَاهُ مَنْ راءى بِعَمَلِهِ , وَسَمَّعَهُ النَّاس لِيُكْرِمُوهُ وَيُعَظِّمُوهُ وَيَعْتَقِدُوا خَيْره سَمَّعَ اللَّه بِهِ يَوْم الْقِيَامَة النَّاس، وَفَضَحَهُ. ومن أشد الأحاديث الواردة في الرياء والترهيب منه ما أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه عن أبي هريرة -رضي الله عنه- أنه قال : سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- يَقُولُ : (( إِنَّ أَوَّلَ النَّاسِ يُقْضَى يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ عَلَيْهِ ، رَجُلٌ اسْتُشْهِدَ ، فَأُتِيَ بِهِ فَعَرَّفَهُ نِعَمَهُ فَعَرَفَهَا . قَالَ : فَمَا عَمِلْتَ فِيهَا ؟ قَالَ : قَاتَلْتُ فِيكَ حَتَّى اسْتُشْهِدْتُ . قَالَ :كَذَبْتَ ، وَلَكِنَّكَ قَاتَلْتَ لأنْ يُقَالَ جَرِيءٌ ، فَقَدْ قِيلَ ، ثُمَّ أُمِرَ بِهِ فَسُحِبَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ حَتَّى أُلْقِيَ فِي النَّارِ . وَرَجُلٌ تَعَلَّمَ الْعِلْمَ وَعَلَّمَهُ ، وَقَرَأَ الْقُرْآنَ ، فَأُتِيَ بِهِ ، فَعَرَّفَهُ نِعَمَهُ ، فَعَرَفَهَا . قَال : فَمَا عَمِلْتَ فِيهَا ؟ قَالَ : تَعَلَّمْتُ الْعِلْمَ ، وَعَلَّمْتُهُ ، وَقَرَأْتُ فِيكَ الْقُرْآنَ . قَالَ :كَذَبْتَ ، وَلَكِنَّكَ تَعَلَّمْتَ الْعِلْمَ لِيُقَالَ عَالِمٌ، وَقَرَأْتَ الْقُرْآنَ لِيُقَالَ هُوَ قَارِئٌ ، َقَدْ قِيلَ ثُمَّ أُمِرَ بِهِ ، فَسُحِبَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ حَتَّى أُلْقِيَ فِي النَّارِ . وَرَجُلٌ وَسَّعَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَأَعْطَاهُ مِنْ أَصْنَافِ الْمَالِ كُلِّهِ، فَأُتِيَ بِهِ، فَعَرَّفَهُ نِعَمَهُ فَعَرَفَهَا قَالَ : فَمَا عَمِلْتَ فِيهَا ؟ قَالَ : مَا تَرَكْتُ مِنْ سَبِيلٍ تُحِبُّ أَنْ يُنْفَقَ فِيهَا، إِلَّا أَنْفَقْتُ فِيهَا لَكَ. قَالَ :كَذَبْتَ ، وَلَكِنَّكَ فَعَلْتَ، لِيُقَالَ هُوَ جَوَادٌ ، فَقَدْ قِيلَ ، ثُمَّ أُمِرَ بِهِ فَسُحِبَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ ، ثُمَّ أُلْقِيَ فِي النَّارِ )) . وبمثل هذه الأحاديث النبوية يستعين العبدُ على علاجِ شوائب الإخلاص وعوارضه .*:*الدواء الثاني : استشعار معية الخالق تبارك وتعالى، فهو سبحانه سميع بصير يعلم خائنة الأعين وما تخفي الصدور، وعلى العبد أن يتفكر فيما يستحقه سبحانه من العبودية ، ويسعى إلى تعميق محبته للخالق الكريم المحسن الوهاب سبحانه وتعالى ، ويستشعر مراقبتَه في كل حين وآوان.*:*الدواء الثالث: معرفة حقيقة الناس وأنهم لا يملكون ضراً ، ولا نفعاً ، كما جاء في وصية المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم لابن عباس التي قال فيها: ((وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الْأُمَّةَ لَوْ اجْتَمَعَتْ عَلَى أَنْ يَنْفَعُوكَ بِشَيْءٍ ، لَمْ يَنْفَعُوكَ ، إِلَّا بِشَيْءٍ قَدْ كَتَبَهُ اللَّهُ لَكَ ، وَلَوْ اجْتَمَعُوا عَلَى أَنْ يَضُرُّوكَ بِشَيْءٍ ، لَمْ يَضُرُّوكَ إِلَّا بِشَيْءٍ قَدْ كَتَبَهُ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ ، رُفِعَتْ الْأَقْلَامُ وَجَفَّتْ الصُّحُفُ )) .*:*الدواء الرابع : ومن الدواءِ النافعِ أن يُعوّدَ نفسَهُ إخفاءَ العبادات ، وإغلاقَ الأبوابِ دونَها ، كما تُغلقُ الأبوابُ دونَ الفواحش ، فإنه لا دواءَ للرياء مثلُ إخفاء الأعمال ، وذلك يشقُ في بداية الأمر ، فإذا صُبرَ عليه مدةً أثمر ونفع .*:*الدواء الخامس: الاستعانة بالله والإلحاح عليه بالدعاء، واللجوء له سبحانه بالانطراح بين يديه بأن يرزق عبده الفقير الإخلاص، ويجنبه الرياءَ ، والشهوةَ الخفية.*:*أيها الأحبة: حري بنا أن نغتنم هذا الموسم المبارك في تصحيح أحوال قلوبنا، وعلى رأسها تمحيص الإخلاص لله تعالى، وصونه من كل شائبة تكدر صفوه، ولا ريب أن من أعظم غنائم الصائمين في هذا الشهر الكريم عنايتهم بأمر الإخلاص ، والسعي لتحقيق الفوز به ، والظفر بحقيقته.**:**وختاماً نسأله تعالى أن يمن علينا بالإخلاص في صيامنا وقيامنا وفي كل أفعالنا وأقوالنا ، وأن يتقبلها منا ، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم .

**كتبه/خالد الدريس*

----------


## وائل احمد عبد الجليل

*جزاك الله خيراً ..

 لى سؤال : هل هناك خوف من الرياء عند النشر فى الفيس بوك ؟

 بمعنى إن الناس لا يعرفونك شخصياً و أنت لا تعرفهم كذلك ، فأنت أدمن فى صفحة إسلامية مثلاً و بتنشر موضوعات دينية فأنت بالنسبة لهم شخص مجهول ، فقط اسمك أو توقيعك ( و هو الاسم الحقيقى لك ) أسفل المنشور ، هل من الممكن أن يكون هناك رياء و شهرة أصلاً ؟*

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> *جزاك الله خيراً ..
> 
>  لى سؤال : هل هناك خوف من الرياء عند النشر فى الفيس بوك ؟
> 
>  بمعنى إن الناس لا يعرفونك شخصياً و أنت لا تعرفهم كذلك ، فأنت أدمن فى صفحة إسلامية مثلاً و بتنشر موضوعات دينية فأنت بالنسبة لهم شخص مجهول ، فقط اسمك أو توقيعك ( و هو الاسم الحقيقى لك ) أسفل المنشور ، هل من الممكن أن يكون هناك رياء و شهرة أصلاً ؟*


أكيد أخي الحبيب، لأن النية عمل القلب، لا متعلقة بالظاهر، فأنت بمجرد أن تنحرف النوايا عن مسارها الصحيح، لزيد أو عبيد من الناس؛ فقد حبط العمل، ولم يكن لله فيه نصيب، وكان حظك منه ليقال: (فلان)...!!

----------


## وائل احمد عبد الجليل

*و لكن فلان شخص مجهول للناس .. فلان اسمه سعيد مثلاً ، من هو سعيد هل تعرفه ؟

طبعاً اخلاص العمل أمر لا جدال فيه ، و لكن هذه النقطة هى ما تثير انتباهى فقط .*

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*لعله لا يخفى عليك حديث: "إنما الأعمال بالنيات.." الحديث. فالعمل أحد شرطي قبوله: الإخلاص، هذا سواء فلان يعرفك أو لا يعرفك، صنعت اسماً مستعاراً، ثم بدأت تنشر من أجل الناس، وتحصيل الإعجابات، والثناءات، وغير ذلك=فهذا معلوم أنه عمل باطل، لفقده أحدى شرطي قبول العمل، ألا وهو:(الإخلاص). 
ولم أعلم عن أحد من أهل العلم قديماً وحديثاً، قال: لو أنك نويت العمل لغير الله، وكانت غير معروف للمقصود بالعمل= يكون مقبولاً، ولا يدخل في جملة (الشرك بالله)، والذي يتفرع منه الرياء!
والأدلة كثيرة، وواضحة المعنى في ذلك، فراجعها غير مأمور، في مظانها، بارك الله فيك.*

----------


## وائل احمد عبد الجليل

*



ولم أعلم عن أحد من أهل العلم قديماً وحديثاً، قال: لو أنك نويت العمل لغير الله




 لا يا أخى أنت فهمت غلط بالتأكيد ، العمل خالص لوجه الله سبحانه 

و لكن هذه النقطة التى أثرتها فقط  للتوضيح و البيان ؛ و خوفاً من الرياء فقط و ليس العمل بداية لغير الله 

 العمل لله طبعاً ، و لكن مضطر لكتابة اسمى أسفل المنشور ؛ كى يُعرف الأدمن الذى نشره فقط .

و بارك الله فيك .*

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

أنا لم أفهم غلط أخي الكريم، ولكن جوابك في ثنايا جوابي عليك !
ولكن اختصر المقال، فأقول: عملك تحت اسم مستعارٍ، أو كونك مجهول لشخصٍ أوجهةٍ ما= هو سيان كونك تعمل (باسمك الحقيقي) معروفاً...
لكن لعلك تقصد: عدم تصريح الإنسان باسمه الحقيقي، أو كون ماهيته مجهولة بين الناس= خشية الوقوع في الرياء وحب الظهور والشهرة؟.

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

فإذا كان الأخير، فالأمر فيه تفصيل.

----------


## وائل احمد عبد الجليل

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة
					

لكن لعلك تقصد: عدم تصريح الإنسان باسمه الحقيقي، أو كون ماهيته مجهولة بين الناس= خشية الوقوع في الرياء وحب الظهور والشهرة؟.


نعم هذا ما قصدته فقط .*

----------

